# GM is promoting EVs, but the execs need to adopt it too



## electrico (May 18, 2017)

GM's CEO Mary Barra Promotes Electric Cars - Why She Herself Chooses Not To Drive One

https://www.torquenews.com/1083/gms...ic-cars-why-she-herself-chooses-not-drive-one

Execs must adop EVs too and see them as 4 season cars.


----------



## steveob (Nov 10, 2017)

electrico said:


> Execs must adop EVs too and see them as 4 season cars.


Do you own an EV?


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

My first reaction was that executives have no obligation to promote any particular type of vehicle, although it is preferable if they drive their own brand. Reading the article, I realized that there was a valid point:


> In the interview, Ms. Barra points out that GM believes in an all-electric future and that she feels moving to electric vehicles and away from gasoline-powered vehicles "...is very important for the globe."


Given this statement, she should lead the movement from gasoline to electric.

The article's point is lost, however, when the criticism is centred around Barra's use of an Escalade in winter, because GM does not yet offer an AWD electric vehicle. An Escalade is certainly not required for winter use in Michigan (especially on the urban roads where Barra is likely always found), but vehicle choice has little to do with actual need - if she (like millions of others) feel that AWD is needed in winter, then an electric GM is not an available option.

At this point, if Barra uses an electric vehicle for only a few percent of her driving, she's leading.


----------



## electrico (May 18, 2017)

brian_ said:


> My first reaction was that executives have no obligation to promote any particular type of vehicle, although it is preferable if they drive their own brand. Reading the article, I realized that there was a valid point:
> 
> Given this statement, she should lead the movement from gasoline to electric.
> 
> ...



Brian I think ICE executives if they want to promote EVs they need to start driving EVs.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

electrico said:


> Brian I think ICE executives if they want to promote EVs they need to start driving EVs.


While I don't see any reason for automotive executives to promote EVs, I agree that *if* they want to promote them *then* they should drive them _at least some of the time_. What does Barra drive in the summer?

This can't be an all-or-nothing issue, or all EV advocates would need to give up air travel, and refuse to buy anything from any store, because it is all delivered by diesel trucks. For that matter Tesla should shut down, because it is completely dependent of diesel engines to transport both its supplies and its products.

At the same time, *everyone* who says that engines are bad and electric cars are good should drive one... not "when the right vehicle is available", or "if I get enough government subsidy", or "when it's convenient to recharge", but now. Survey the 'green' politicians and the entertainment stars who are always telling us what the world should do (while living in resource-sucking mansions): do they actually drive EVs? I don't; most of them don't, either.


What's an "ICE executive"? While General Motors is a huge manufacturer of internal combustion engines, that is simply a part of being an automotive manufacturer. GM is an auto manufacturer which created the first modern purpose-built EV (the EV-1), has sold the most popular plug-in (the Volt) for 8 years, is essentially tied with Tesla for total cars-with-a-plug (Bolt plus Volt in GM's case) sales, and actually (with Nissan, and unlike Tesla) produces EVs that many people of average income can afford.


----------

